# [SOLVED] Computer won't boot after overclock attempt



## shinsevenx

Hi. I've read countless threads about this, and I figure I may as well just ask now. I went into my bios and attempted overclocking. I figured I'd just be able to go in and reset it if it didn't work. Well, it didn't. In fact, at first, all the computer did was reboot in a loop. So, I grabbed my laptop and looked online for a solution, which I found the reset the battery, which I did. And the hold the power button down while the tower is unplugged...and I never did find the cmos reset pins. At this point, the comp will act like it's booting up and show nothing on the screen. At this point, I'm at a loss as to what to do.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Computer won't boot after overclock attempt*

PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom build- Brand & Model of the Mobo-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU


----------



## darcinator

If you remove the CMOS battery (looks like a large watch battery) for 5 min with the PSU unplugged it should reset.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Computer won't boot after overclock attempt*



shinsevenx said:


> So, I grabbed my laptop and looked online for a solution, which I found the reset the battery, which I did. And the hold the power button down while the tower is unplugged.


----------



## shinsevenx

*Re: Computer won't boot after overclock attempt*

The motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-H6IM-DS2


----------



## T_Rex

*Re: Computer won't boot after overclock attempt*



Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
> Custom build- Brand & Model of the Mobo-*CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU*


----------



## wkw427

*Re: Computer won't boot after overclock attempt*

1.Unplug computer from wall
2.Remove cmos/watch battery
3.Remove the video card
4.Make some coffee and wait five minutes
5.Replace cmos. Plug in ONLY the mouse, the keyboard, and the monitor to the *ONBOARD* video port. It has VGA onboard

6.Boot into the bios, and set default video output to pcie
7.Attach video card again, and then everything else. Connect monitor to the video card.

If you aren't able to get into the bios by using the onboard video, you may have bricked your board.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Computer won't boot after overclock attempt*



shinsevenx said:


> So, I grabbed my laptop and looked online for a solution, which I found the reset the battery, which I did. And the hold the power button down while the tower is unplugged...and I never did find the cmos reset pins. At this point, the comp will act like it's booting up and show nothing on the screen. .


----------

